# Driver ir2125 para simulación en isis proteus



## Inge trujillo (May 23, 2009)

Estoy trabajando en la simulación de un convertidor tipo buck, para el PWM estoy utilizando un pic16f876 y para la simulación utilizo el isis proteus v 7.2. El problema es el siguiente: necesito un driver que es el ir2125 y en esta versión solo hay el ir2101 y el ir2102. ¿ como le hago para tener ese driver y utilizarlo en la simulación?


----------

